# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات بلاك بيرى BlackBerry Q10

## mohamed73

* BlackBerry Q10*                                                                                             مواصفات      *General*   2G Network  GSM 850 /   900 / 1800 / 1900  3G Network  HSDPA  SIM  Yes  Announced  2013, January  Status  Coming soon. Exp. release 2013,   April  *Body*   Dimensions  10.3 mm thickness  Weight  139 g (4.90 oz)  *Display*   Type  Super AMOLED capacitive   touchscreen, 16M colors  Size  720 x 720 pixels, 3.1 inches (~328   ppi pixel density)  Multitouch  Yes  *Sound*   Alert types  Vibration, MP3 ringtones  Loudspeaker  Yes  3.5mm jack  Yes  *Memory*   Card slot  microSD, up to 32 GB  Internal  2 GB RAM  *Data*   GPRS  Yes  EDGE  Yes  Speed  HSDPA, HSUPA  WLAN  Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n, dual band,   Wi-Fi hotspot  Bluetooth  Yes, v4.0 with A2DP  NFC  Yes  USB  Yes, microUSB v2.0            *Camera*   Primary  Yes  Features  Geo-tagging, continuous   auto-focus, image stabilization, face detection  Video  Yes  Secondary  Yes  *Features*   OS  BlackBerry 10 OS  Chipset  TI OMAP 4470  CPU  Dual-core 1.5 GHz Cortex-A9  GPU  PowerVR SGX544  Sensors  Accelerometer, gyro, proximity,   compass  Messaging  SMS, MMS, Email, Push Email, IM,   BBM 6  Browser  HTML5  Radio  TBD  GPS  Yes, with A-GPS support  Java  Yes, MIDP 2.1  Colors  Black, White    - SNS integration  - BlackBerry maps  - Organizer  - Document viewer  - Photo viewer  - MP3/WMA/WAV/eAAC+/FlAC player  - DivX/XviD/MP4/WMV/H.263/H.264   player  - Voice memo/dial  - Predictive text input            *Battery*     Li-Ion 1800 mAh battery  Stand-by     Talk time  Up to 10 h

----------


## mohamed73

-  يأتي بلوحة مفاتيح صلبة وبشاشة لمسية.
 -  أشيع سابقاً عنه تحت اسم X10.
 -  نفس التقنيات المتواجدة بهاتف BlackBerry Z10
 أما بالنسبة لأوقات التوفّر في الأسواق، فقد تم الحديث عن هاتف Z10 فقط،  حيث سيتوفر في الولايات المتحدة يوم غد، الخميس، وبالنسبة لكندا في 5  فبراير/شباط، أما بالنسبة للإمارات العربية المتحدة سيكون متاحاً في 10  فبراير القادم.

----------


## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## salihmob

انا حاسس  انو البلاك بيري بدا في المنافسة الفعليه في السوق الالكتونية

----------

